

Get More Out of GitHub - spidermanto
http://www.linux.com/learn/tutorials/816421-get-more-out-of-github

======
greygoo
Useful Quickguide. I use github for commercial and personal project. I mix
github with sublime text editor, and install some plugins.

~~~
spidermanto
I also did the same thing.

~~~
debidika
Version Control ... , Is github can be used in the world of writing?

